# Is there a name for this chord progression?



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi!

So I was listening to one of my favourite RuPaul songs - Rock It (To the Moon).






Regardless of your opinion of the artist or the song, I wonder if anyone finds the harmony potentially interesting - the chorus (starting at 0:50) seems to follow the chord progression F#-E-B-D-E. The key seems to be F# major (I think???), but if this is the case, this makes the E major and D major chords chromatic. From listening to the song and/or looking at these chords, would anybody be able to tell me if the harmony seems to follow some kind of mode or style that might be common in pop music??

Thank you so much if anyone at all is able to help!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's F#-E- E flat - D. Then it repeats, except without the D, and has a break instead. They call it the truck-driver modulation, like changing gears, by whole or half step, which is common in pop.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> It's F#-E- E flat - D. Then it repeats, except without the D, and has a break instead. They call it the truck-driver modulation, like changing gears, by whole or half step, which is common in pop.


Thank you so much for this! I had never heard of the truck-driver modulation, so this is really interesting, thank you!!


----------

